# dymax nano tank



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Another view


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe 2 or 3 scarlet badis? What size is the tank?

Joe


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

6.5 Wide 8.5 High 6.5 deep approx, barely 9 liters including filter capacity


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

shrimp or white clouds would be ok. nice tank wish the sold em here. donde se venden estos aquarios?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd just stick with shrimp and maybe an otto or so.
I personally have found that Whitecloud are schoolers and are fairly active, which probs wouldn't bee too happy in a tank of those dimensions, let alone actual available swimming space.
Awesome tank though- did you get it online, and if so- where?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool tank!!!!!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I suspect you might have trouble growing hc with those lights.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Finster said:


> Maybe 2 or 3 scarlet badis? What size is the tank?
> 
> Joe



There will be some major fights with 2 or 3 scarlet badis in a tank that isnt even 2.5 gallons. I would stick to just 1 scarlet badis and maybe an otto or 1 scarlet badis and some shrimp. Go with cherry shrimp their cute and will breed in any tank pretty much. Oh and i second OVER-STOCKED's comment. That light most likely wont grow HC. I'm using a 27watt light over a 2.5 gallon to get the HC carpet that I desire.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

MARIMOBALL said:


> shrimp or white clouds would be ok. nice tank wish the sold em here. donde se venden estos aquarios?


A LFS sells them for around $100, I got mine for $80 Online in Mexico. the website is www.mydymax.com I don´t know if they sell in the US, they are apparently from Singapore.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

rengb6 said:


> There will be some major fights with 2 or 3 scarlet badis in a tank that isnt even 2.5 gallons. I would stick to just 1 scarlet badis and maybe an otto or 1 scarlet badis and some shrimp. Go with cherry shrimp their cute and will breed in any tank pretty much. Oh and i second OVER-STOCKED's comment. That light most likely wont grow HC. I'm using a 27watt light over a 2.5 gallon to get the HC carpet that I desire.


I´m no expert here but i agree, the LEDs seem very bright. I will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Filete said:


> I´m no expert here but i agree, the LEDs seem very bright. I will give it a try and let you know.



OK keep us updated!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

cool tank! how is the light working? it looks cool!


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

This would be a great tank for Least Killifish (Heterandria Formosa)


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

HC is now on the tank, I´ll try to grow it emersed. Never done this but I´ve seen many of you do it in this forum, wish me luck.
the lamp is 1.8 LED watts, With so many different technologies the Watt per gallon reference is obsolete, Lumens should be the reference, the little lamp seems very bright, we shall see...


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Filete said:


> HC is now on the tank, I´ll try to grow it emersed. Never done this but I´ve seen many of you do it in this forum, wish me luck.
> the lamp is 1.8 LED watts, With so many different technologies the Watt per gallon reference is obsolete, Lumens should be the reference, the little lamp seems very bright, we shall see...



How do you grow that HC stuff at the bottom? Does someone have a guide or anything? I've always wanted to try... thank you.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

DreamProductions said:


> How do you grow that HC stuff at the bottom? Does someone have a guide or anything? I've always wanted to try... thank you.


Well, I just used Azoo grower bed soaked in water and planted the HC carefuly, the idea is to grow the carpet on wet substrate but the leaves emerged.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

whats the process etc... whats HC stand for actually... sorry Im a noobie to all this stuff. I really like the outcome and would really like to try...


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hemianthus callitrichoides aka cuba.

Here's a journal with tons of pictures of a dry start process of HC.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/95607-chaos-20-gallon-long.html


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

should I cover the tank whilst dry starting HC?


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Green024 said:


> Hemianthus callitrichoides aka cuba.
> 
> Here's a journal with tons of pictures of a dry start process of HC.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/95607-chaos-20-gallon-long.html



Thank you very much! Cheers.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Update on My first nano...


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

first inhabitants


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

These tanks are starting to become available in Canada, and I'm wondering how your little tank is coming along. How did the lights work for your plants? What did you stock it with?

The freshly-planted tank looks lovely, by the way!



Filete said:


> I just got this beauty, tomorrow will be getting HC all over the bottom. it is unheated, which fish/fishes would you put in it?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Really Nice tank.:thumbsup: 
Makes me want to set up a new one. :icon_mrgr

I already saw this on Big Al's. 
Still appealing to the wife to get this one after I have just set up the Fluval edge.:hihi:


----------



## Syafiq (May 27, 2010)

Hey there .

That's a very beautiful tank !

Goodluck on your tank !


Nur Syafiq .


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice tank!

I can't believe that little light could sustain HC. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## lsang (Dec 17, 2010)

Filete said:


> HC is now on the tank, I´ll try to grow it emersed. Never done this but I´ve seen many of you do it in this forum, wish me luck.
> the lamp is 1.8 LED watts, With so many different technologies the Watt per gallon reference is obsolete, Lumens should be the reference, the little lamp seems very bright, we shall see...


Hello Filete,
Was wondering how did it go with the HC in your Dymax Nano tank??
I just bought one and came with the 1.6W LED light. I'm now deciding on the carpet. So far i like the HC & Glosso. Still deciding which one to grow.
My average tank temp is 27c-29c.


----------

